# Online t-shirt design solutions - waaay overpriced



## cagrie (May 9, 2011)

This is an observation and a complaint.

I'm about to build a website where people can design their name necklaces. So I decided that the nearest modifiable solution was t-shirts- and that's how I got here while searching.

Anyways, for over 3-4 months, I've been looking into t-shirt design software patiently. I guess I now got to know each. There is too much to name but all have a common:

cheapest starts from $1000- YES, they are waaaaay too much overpriced. besides, you dont have the source code and thus not modifiable, and some even take a comission over your sales?! - whaaoaaah!

it seems to me, is that the market is shared by a few boasting indian-chinese-russian companies, who bring up a cartel where everyone is happy and has agreed to rip off customers. they don't give away the code and thus they can hold your collar after they take away your money. combined with the providers' neglect, i believe, some turn into real scams in time.

I dont want to disrespect anyone's work, but I know a lot of php, and a few actionscript, and I know any experienced coder can come up with something usable in a week's work.

I've seen much much better software sold for much less.

besides, this HAS TO BE open source. only customization must be paid. that'd be fair.

c'mon advancedartist, where are you to save us?


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Why does custom shirt software have to be open source, or have the code provided to you? Do you complain that Microsoft or Adobe doesn't let you tinker around in their software? 

I beg to differ that this can be coded in a week. Coders spend alot of time testing, Q/A, sqashing bugs, and adding new features. Like most software out there, it is an ongoing project. If $1k is too much, you're welcome to try it yourself..


----------



## cagrie (May 9, 2011)

yeah i did and I know it is THAT easy. with two (2) days experience of actionscript, I came up with this:

http://www.alyanschi.com/dressup.swf

put together a scaling library, an xml gallery with categories, an embedded font chooser - there you go. approx. 1 week for an experienced coder.

the software being sold for xK's is ridiculously simple compared to that of adobe's (and most others sold for much less). and even most online games.

they are way too expensive and that's very very unfair. it's all I am saying.

so bring it on.


----------



## Intermission (Mar 28, 2011)

I never understood why people use tshirt design software anyways. Pay a design to use his/her artistic skills to design it from scratch OR get a wacom tablet and hope your a good artist I guess.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think Tom is actually working on an open source project for online t design.


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

With all do respect, for an on-line designer/store application $1,000 seems very reasonable if it looks good and works good. I don't use one now because the slickest ones I've seen at trade shows seemed to be more geared toward DTG, with screenprinting apps being developed. If the developments work out like they say they will, the ROI should be really fast and a grand seems like a no-brainer.

As far as why people like on-line designers vs hiring an artist, I think a lot of orginazations like schools and sports teams, use mostly clip-art and standard fonts. An on-line designer gets them invested in the project by getting them to come up with "their design". I don't think its the best tool for bands and more creative endeavors, where a graphic artist can really shine.


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

This works ok

Modules :: CS-Cart add-ons :: CS-Cart "Product designer" add-on - CS-Cart development from Alt-team

I have it here but not full functions yet


----------



## BrianRichards (Dec 12, 2010)

I really don't understand your complaint..

Coding something like this would definitely take more than a week. I mean, if it was so easy there would be many solutions out there.

And if somebody did make one, I really can't see how you could expect them to make it open source aswell. 

Again, if you think it's so easy then go ahead and make one and make it open source. Until then, you're going to have to shell out big bucks for a design module.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Flagrant-T said:


> With all do respect, for an on-line designer/store application $1,000 seems very reasonable if it looks good and works good. I don't use one now because the slickest ones I've seen at trade shows seemed to be more geared toward DTG, with screenprinting apps being developed. If the developments work out like they say they will, the ROI should be really fast and a grand seems like a no-brainer.
> 
> As far as why people like on-line designers vs hiring an artist, I think a lot of orginazations like schools and sports teams, use mostly clip-art and standard fonts. An on-line designer gets them invested in the project by getting them to come up with "their design". I don't think its the best tool for bands and more creative endeavors, where a graphic artist can really shine.


Having worked with schools and seen what designs they come up with an online free design tool might just be the ticket. I would much rather do the design myself but they do have a hardon for thier own creativity.


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

Good points Moto...a lot of these schools are hell bent on coming up with there own designs, which is cool on one hand, but a pain on the other, because usually it is a combination of two many colors using 72 dpi clip-art stolen off of google images, all assembled in MSWord or PowerPoint, which will all have to be re-created by me in a usable form. An online designer will at least get it into a format that can be used with out too much touch time by me.

Thanks!
Nick


----------

